# O ciudată



## Bântuit

Bună,

Am o întrebare scurtă despre un cuvânt din subtitrare.
===
-Iar între timp, toată şcoala se comportă ca şi cum tu...
- eşti o ciudată!- Poftim?!

Înseamnă _o ciudată_ o prostituată/curvă? 
E populară?


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Sincer, nu știu de unde a ieșit o asemenea idee... Ciudat/ciudată înseamnă exact ce scrie în dicționar: odd, strange, weird. În context, probabil că ar fi ceva de genul "You're a freak!"

Subtitrările astea par câteodată să fie traduse cu Google (sau de cineva beat) din engleză, și nu înțeleg de ce le folosești ca să înveți româna. Asta nu prea e română.


----------



## Robyyz

thumbs up Trisia


----------



## hersko1

In funcţie de context :
eşti o ciudată = "you're a weirdo" sau "you're so original"


----------



## batool67

Bântuit said:


> Bună,
> 
> Am o întrebare scurtă despre un cuvânt din subtitrare.
> ===
> -Iar între timp, toată şcoala se comportă ca şi cum tu...
> - eşti o ciudată!- Poftim?!
> 
> Înseamnă _o ciudată_ o prostituată/curvă?
> E populară?



Nu inseamna o prostituata, poate insemna  o bizara, o neinteleasa.


----------

